# Looking for an expericed Embroider & Digitzer for Hire in NJ



## Embroidey Kings (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi I have an immediate opening for a master embroider & digitizer for my young embroidery company. Applicant must have some experience in both fields. We are located in Newark, New Jersey. If you can be of help please reply. Thank You


----------



## Topdigitizing (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Looking for an expericed Embroider & Digitzer for Hire*

hope you can find soon. If you need outsource, please email to me


----------

